# Filtro Pasa Bajo para sub-woofer PC



## Courage_faces

Hola a toda la comunidad, soy estudiante de electronica y quiero hacer un filtro pasabajos para levantar un sub woofer, este lo utilizare en la PC, asi que esta semana me hice un amplificador con un IC TA8220H este tiene 2 canales independientes y entrega *35 Watts *reales a la salida.





El altavoz que tengo suena bastante bien con una caja bass relflex que la hace que resalten las frecuancas bajas, la caja esta hecha con respecto a las medidas del fabrincate, este servira como subwoofer:
*Pioneer TS-A1646 (8”) coaxial a dos vias
Potencia maxima: 120watts
Potencia nominal: 35watts
Woofer: 160mm
Tweeter: 42mm
Impedancia: 4 ohms
Sensibilidad: 92dB/W (1m)
Frecuencia de resuesta: 35-25,000Hz*
Para un canal del amplificador.....el subwoofer y para el otro los speaker ke reproduciran los medios, he optado por montar un filtro pasivo ya que no tengo fuente simentrica para hacer uno activo o se puede con una funte normal..¿?

*¿Que tipo de filtro me conviene mas?¿Cual es facil de armar?¿que tal es su eficiencia?*

Tambien me llamo la atensión "el trimode" que lo encontre en una pagina ahi por internet, parece ser filtro de 1º orden, pero me han dicho que este presenta perdida..?.......*"una instalación amateur que puede llegar a bastante calidad"*




http://www.solotuning.com/caraudio/trimode.htm
Alguien ha montado filtros pasivos, la verdad que son circuitos sencillos, pero quiro armar un buen filtro y decidi preguntar antes de invertir tiempo y dienero en componentes como por ejemplo "la bobina"
Sujerencias de filtros....¿?


Desde ya muchicimas gracias.


----------



## //pollo//

Hola! Si se puede hacer un filtro activo para sub woofer con fuente común, yo tengo el diagrama de un filtro pasabajos con corte en 200Hz que trabaja con 12 volts, cuando lo encuentre tE lo paso.

Saludos!


----------



## ivanutn

Hola, acá les dejo aplicaciones de operacionales con fuente simple . . . yo probé los filtros y andan muy bien . . .

Está todo en inglés.


----------



## jose_flash

Necesito un filtro, si, pero (para un woofer) cual hago de esos tres ( tiene que ser pasivo) el de un condensador y una resistencia funciona ?


----------



## MFK08

buscando un filtro adecuado para mi amplificador encontre esta pagina muy interesante espero q les sea util...



ademas me gustaria que me den una manito porque no entiendo bien las formulas para averiguar mis valores de los condensadores si yo quier q Fc sea a 200hz


----------



## RoDRiSH

hola amigo.

Lo que tienes q hacer es remplazar en las formulas el valor de la resistencia que desees... de 4.7k a 10k yo te aconsejaria 5.1k, luego con el valor de pi=3.1415 que es conocido y la frecuencia de corte que desees, que en tu caso vendria a ser 200hz, todos estos valores para las cuatro formulas, con todo esto puedes hallar Ca,Cb,Cc,Cd... que para tu caso vendria a ser, con los valores aconsejados:

Ca=1.0824/(2*3.1415*200*10000)=169nF
Cb=0.9239/(2*3.1415*200*10000)=144nF
Cc=2.6130/(2*3.1415*200*10000)=408nF
Cd=0.3827/(2*3.1415*200*10000)=59.7nF

que te da valores aproximados a los comerciales, pero si realmente deseas precision puedes hacer arreglos, sumando capacitores para obtener el resultado adecuado.

pero hay un problema en el diagrama del circuito, le falta un polo (capacitor y resistencia), el circuito correcto seria el que te paso a al final, que vendria a ser la union de dos filtros de 2do orden, para formar uno de 4to orden, que es lo que tu deseas, obviamente no necesariamente tiene que ser un 741 puede ser un TL072 o TL074

Estos filtros son normalizados y se van armando por la union de filtros de 2º y 3º orden hasta noveno orden, yo los he provado y funcionan excelente, pero no los use como filtros para parlantes sino para otros fines y son excelentes si utilizas los componentes adecuados y precisos, tienen una respuesta unitaria en la banda de paso y cortan exactamente. Bueno espero haberte ayudado sin haberte aburrido demasiado... suerte y nos vemos

adeus.


----------



## MFK08

excelente muchisimas gracias....


----------



## RoDRiSH

hola amigo, en las formulas al final puse 10000 que se refieren a 10k pero en realidad es 5100 o 5.1k, perdon por el error, estuve haciendo pruebas desde 10k para abajo para saber cual te daba resultados aproximados a los valores comerciales y ya habia escrito el mensaje pero me olvide actualizar las formulas esto seria:

Ca=1.0824/(2*3.1415*200*5100)=169nF
Cb=0.9239/(2*3.1415*200*5100)=144nF
Cc=2.6130/(2*3.1415*200*5100)=408nF
Cd=0.3827/(2*3.1415*200*5100)=59.7nF

Los valores son correctos para 5.1k no para 10k ok?... suerte... y saludos


----------



## MFK08

oka nuevamente gracias...


----------



## sergiox

hola a todos ! queria hacerles una pregunta. estoy por empesar armar un pre para subwoofer  pero a valvulas  . tengo los planos pero me faltaria un filtro pasa bajo con control de corte y me gustaria que sea *PASIVO* para montarlo con este pre .
si alguien tienen alguna idea  para pasarme se lo agradeceria .
saludos a todos!


----------



## Mark TLLZ

sinceramente ese pasa-bajos esta genialísimo, ya lo simule y estuve observando el funcionamiento, pero ahora el problema que veo es de los capacitores... para hacer el capacitor de 408nf podríamos poner en paralelo uno de 220nf + 100nf + 44nf + 44nf = 408nf exactamente?, porque que yo sepa no es comercial el de 408nf


----------



## nicolas etcheverry

Hola que tal ! tengo una duda... alguien armo el filtro pasa bajos que aparece en pablin? funciona? 
desde ya muchas gracias!


----------



## automata

Hola necesito aplicaciones de filtros activos pasa alto, pasa bajo, pasa banda si alguien pudiera mandar algo solo nombres de circuitos gracias


----------



## Alexis Córdoba

y por lo general las aplicaciones de esos filtros se dan en audio. pero no entiendo bien tu necesidad.


----------



## automata

lo que pasa es que necesito saber tipos de aplicaciones de filtros pasa alto, pasa baja y pasa banda para un trabajo no estoy muy relacionado con el tema por eso pero son aplicaciones de estos filtros


----------



## johncaro12

Ok... pero el problema de los filtros pasivos es que la carga afecta al filtro es decir, no tienen acoplamiento con la carga.

si Tu pones una R de 10 K por ejemplo ( en el 1er filtro RC de 1er orden)
Te quedaria 10k en paralelo con 4 ohms (impedancia del parlante) que da casi 4 ohms mismo.

Asi que el calculo de la capacitancia para una frecuencia de corte de 200Hz no se haria con la R de 10K sino con 4omhs... asi que basicamente, segun yo (sino que alguien me corrija) esa resistencia esta de mas... solo importa el capacitor.


----------



## jesus herney

courage-faces mira tengo tres integrados ta8220h y quisiera hacerme unos amplificadores con estos pero no tengo el esquema ni el pcb tu que ya montaste uno si tienes el diagrama o el pcb, sera que me los puedes faciliar ya busque en este foro y no lo encuentro.
De antemano mil gracias


----------



## sorayadelcisne

Hola a todos quisiera saber como diselo un filtro para un subwoofer de 2000 watts para que me filtre mejor los bajos... de antemano gracias


----------



## AntonioAA

Deberias conocer algunos datos mas del subwoofer ademas de la potencia... 
Que quieres decir con "filtre mejor" ? ya tiene algun tipo de filtro?
Es pasivo o activo?
Con que otros parlantes lo utilizarias?


----------



## sorayadelcisne

el filtro es para un parlante de 2000 watts RF15-128 de la marca ITALY AUDIO, mas bien necesito construir un crossover pasivo por q ademas tengo otros parlantes para medios y agudos pero no se como contruir un filtro para el bajo... ya habia contruidouna  bobina pero no le hace nada al parlante.... como puedo orientarmee??? graciass


----------



## AntonioAA

Te paso una pagina muy interesante y didactica para que te orientes, incluso tiene una calculadora .

http://www.pcpaudio.com/pcpfiles/doc_altavoces/filtros_pasivos/filtrospasivos.html

espero te sirva


----------



## sorayadelcisne

graciasss por el  vinculo ya lo estaba checando... mmm disuculpe cual filtro me recomendaria construir como para las especificaciones que indique antes... o que debo tomar en cuenta  para comenzar hacer mi diseño...


----------



## AntonioAA

No tengo datos suficientes como para orientarte . Depende de la respuesta de tus otros parlantes.


----------



## x_whity_x

Hola me tope con este filtro pasa bajos http://construyasuvideorockola.com/proy_filtrobass.php que es des-balanceado, hay un vídeo en el cual explican un poco y muestran una filtro balanceado, el filtro balanceado es como se muestra en el vídeo o tendría que ser algo así ?
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## Limbo

Buenas,

Con el permiso de Fogonazo tienes este:_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/228580/ _Lo monte y funciona mejor que bien.

Y luego tienes este mensaje que escribi yo mismo, con muchos circuitos de filtros pasabajos: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/filtro-pasa-bajos-activo-puedo-adaptarlo-sea-variable-48847/

Saludos.


----------

